# Un problème d'écran pour l'iPad 4 ?



## ludmer67 (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

En novembre dernier, j'ai acquis le dernier iPad 4 pour profiter de l'écran "rétina" (la lecture sur l'iPad 2 piquait vraiment les yeux). Au bout de quelques semaines, j'ai remarqué, en regardant un film dans mon lit, qu'en luminosité minimum, le rétro-éclairage avait tendance à "sauter". Il augmentait, puis diminuait, puis augmentait à nouveau, sans être vraiment éblouissant, mais suffisamment présent pour être remarqué. Là où l'écran était plutôt moche, c'était quand je voulais mettre le film sur pause, changer les sous-titres ou modifier le son directement sur l'écran. Les commandes tactiles apparaissaient comme "fondues", les contours étaient flous, tout semblait sur-exposé. Je ne saurais dire s'il s'agissait du contraste, de la luminosité ou du rétro-éclairage, quoi qu'il en soit, l'iPad a été échangé début février. Le soir même, même configuration... même problème.

Ma question est la suivante : est-ce normal qu'un iPad se comporte de cette manière ou existe-t-il un problème plus large d'écran qui, à l'inverse de l'effet mura, se ressentirait moins ?

Merci d'avance


----------

